# Dog parks



## GreenMountain (Mar 10, 2018)

I was just wondering what you guys thought of them...

When I take Apollo (4 months) for walks, he barks/pulls towards people and other barking dogs. I've gotten him pretty good at ignoring barking dogs in people's yards. He'll look but won't pull or bark. But people! Man, he goes bonkers when he sees someone.

My husband thought that taking him to a dog park would be a good idea for him to be around other dogs and people. I was really worried because I thought he was going to jump on people or go running after other dogs...

He did great, though. He romped around and let other dogs sniff him and let people pet him without even thinking about jumping on them. We've been back two times since and it's been a positive experience. He is worn out by the time we get home and naps like he's never napped before! We have a fairly large yard by our city standards (an acre ish) but it's nothing like the dog park!

I was talking to my coworker who also has a GSD and she says that she's very wary of taking her's to a dog park just because of how people act around a fully grown GSD (she says people will be on their porch while she's walking her GSD and hurry to go inside when she passes) so this has made her afraid of what people might say or do at a dog park.

Naturally, this made me think. Are dog parks generally a bad idea for breeds that people think are "aggressive"? Now, on our trips to the dog park I saw several pitbulls, other GSDs, a Doberman, Husky... so I guess other people are not feeling wary with their "aggressive" dogs! (Note- I do not think these breeds are aggressive, I just know that there's a conception that they are so that's why I included that!)

I just wondered what this community's general opinion of dog parks was.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

dog parks are generally a bad idea PERIOD. very few breeds of dogs (those intended to hunt in packs such as beagles and some other hounds being the exception) have an instinct to want to socialize with strange dogs past puppyhood. GSDs are especially known for not wanting to associate with strange dogs after they mature. The idea that dogs need canine "play dates" is a very human idea. Dog park interactions tend to be less Disneyland and more "Lord of the Flies" at many parks. It can be an ever-changing field of "who's in charge if both Fluffy and Spike are here? Oh now Spot is here, he's not above Fluffy but is below Spike. Oh here comes Fifi everyone hates her. Let's forget everything else and try to intimidate her into leaving" Add in clueless owners who know nothing about dog behavior and you can have a recipe for disaster as well as disease. Many parks have no one enforcing the rules and making sure that the dogs have even basic vaccinations. We recently went walking on the trails near the dog park in my area and someone had a 6 week old puppy there. Despite the fact that parvo has been rampant in the area for the past few years they thought it was the best place to take an unvaccinated baby. And of course the puppy got stampeded by the bigger dogs even though it was in the small dog side of the park. Not sure how long they stayed but you could here the puppy whimpering and crying as it was mobbed and manhandled by the other dogs. All while all the owners ooohhed and ahhhed over the other dogs "playing" with the puppy.

If you want to let him have the exercise, arrange playtime with a couple people you trust and whose dogs you know are well-behaved and have a similar style of play. And, yes, what your co-worker described happens frequently. If any altercation occurs, the "dangerous" breed is going to be the one blamed regardless of which dog started it. Also, the rough style of play that GSDs have, while similar to labs and some other breeds, will often result in people assuming that the dog is being aggressive and attacking vs "oh look at the cute puppies tumbling around having fun."

It sounds like your boy is being a bit leash reactive. It's common. He's excited to see the people (can be good or bad excitement depending on the dog) and the leash restricts him. A better solution would be to get him enrolled in a training class and teach him the acceptable way to play. If he uses his dog park time to sometimes solicit attention from other people, it can actually make a friendly dog act WORSE on leash because he gets used to being able to go say hello to whomever he wants.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

From what I've seen dog parks tend to be great until they're not. You can have lots of positive experiences and it can be really rewarding, and then bam you have one really negative experience and your dog will be messed up for a long time, potentially even for life. I usually go take a few moments to scope out the scene, so that I can see if there are any dogs in there that are causing problems. I also tend to keep with my dogs (ie I follow them around) instead of standing in the corner like a lot of the owners will do. You just gotta keep an eye on the dogs, but you need to know what to look for as far as behavior goes and when to step in to break up a scuffle or when it's time to leave. Brush up on examples of doggy warning signs so that you can protect your pup.

Personally, I prefer the dog beach to a dog park but I realize I'm probably pretty spoiled with that since most of the country is landlocked lol. I find dog parks make it difficult to enjoy if there's a dog there that's causing problems, where at the beach you can just keep walking and there's so much more space. 

Then again a lot of people on here don't think that it's worth the risk at all and prefer to set up play dates with dogs that they know are stable and don't pose much of a risk. In the end though it's up to you to decide what you think it best for your pup.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

https://apdt.com/resource-center/dog-parks-good-bad-ugly/

Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea






some people are lucky enough to have dog parks that are either "members only" with strictly enforced rules or,even more rare, are populated mostly by dog savvy people. Those type of parks are the exception.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

You can do a general search of dog parks in these forums. There are plenty of threads about it. The majority of people will tell you that they avoid them because they're disease traps, there are frustrated dogs (meaning dogs that are cooped up all day long at home) running around, owners that are not paying attention and socializing with other owners, no separate large dog small dog area, owners not picking up after their dogs, etc. etc. etc.....a lot of reasons against it. Then there are the few in here that will say, "Ahhh, let dogs be dogs." You roll the dice with what could or could not happen. Having said that, if you're determined to take him to the park, I don't know but 4 months old may be too young. Has he had all his shots? I've had a bad experience with my previous dog at a park. I've written about it here in the forums so I won't bore others who've read about it already. With this new pup I have, I'm not taking him to the dog park. Not taking that chance. Unfortunately for us GSD owners, no matter who started a fight, most of the time people will blame the GSD, (unless a more "aggressive" breed was involved) Btw, many home owner's insurance don't cover GSDs or if they do they charge a higher premium. I'm taking the advice from many others in here that play dates are better...it's more of a controlled environment. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I should also note that the dogs that I have gone with regularly to a dog park with were labs and not GSDs, so their attitude provides much more tolerance for other dogs. With a more... discerning breed such as GSDs, it really is a crapshoot. : (


----------



## GreenMountain (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you guys for the responses! I think I may have mentioned in another post, my last dog (who passed away last winter) was a Springer Spaniel who I think was a dud (in the best way possible!) he had no "spring" to him... he was content to just lay around all day. Walks didn't phase him. Other dogs didn't phase him. People running around didn't phase him. My daughter when she was 2, dressed him up and napped against him LOL. So basically, my point of all this... I never felt the need to really socialize him or wear him out because that stuff never came into play. I think at a dog park he would have just laid down at my feet.

So, this whole high energy GSD puppy stuff is all new to me and I'm trying to learn as much as I can and I apologize if anything I ask is super obvious or sounds ridiculous. Like I said, I'm all new to it. I only just realized that I could search for stuff on here, and once I searched for dog parks... well, I feel silly for even posting this after reading all the stuff that's already been written about it!

My neighbor has 3 dogs (all up to date on shots, on heartworm and flea meds, well behaved, not aggressive) and she watches this puppy for me a couple days a week while I'm at work and says that he's great with her dogs... so maybe that serves as his socialization just as well.

I definitely would rather avoid any potential conflicts at the dog park so I think we will probably be staying away.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

It sounds like your neighbor is supplying an ideal human and dog socialization. Personally, I like it that 'some' people are warry of German Shepherds and they won't be likely to break into your house.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, your neighbor's dogs are a treasure. They are all your puppy will need. Be aware that dynamics can change once she matures. Quite the transition from the Springer.
The best dogs for my pup to hang out with just happen to be GSDs. He freaked out when he saw a full coated Labradoodle-creature. We couldn't tell head from tail end. I treated it like a learning experience by adding distance where he could focus on me. They do encounter crazy looking dogs (from the pup' s view and sometimes mine...) but no need to interact with them.
Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, your neighbor's dogs are a treasure. They are all your puppy will need. Be aware that dynamics can change once she matures. Quite the transition from the Springer.
> The best dogs for my pup to hang out with just happen to be GSDs. He freaked out when he saw a full coated Labradoodle-creature. We couldn't tell head from tail end. I treated it like a learning experience by adding distance where he could focus on me. They do encounter crazy looking dogs (from the pup' s view and sometimes mine...) but no need to interact with them.
> Enjoy your puppy.


“Labradoodle-creature” made my night


----------



## SolitaryHowl (Mar 21, 2018)

My adult lab was attacked while she was at the dog park. Out of nowhere, she was playing with another dog and she was attacked by a different dog. It was pretty bad: she had to get stitches and she was traumatized for a long time. She is just now starting to remember that not all dogs are dangerous and 'out to get her', and this is with heavy counter-conditioning.

So do your dog a favour and skip the dog park.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Before I knew any better, my puppy was attcked by a homeless guy's pitbull at a dog park. She could have been killed.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, your neighbor's dogs are a treasure. They are all your puppy will need. Be aware that dynamics can change once she matures. Quite the transition from the Springer.
> The best dogs for my pup to hang out with just happen to be GSDs. He freaked out when he saw a full coated Labradoodle-creature. We couldn't tell head from tail end. I treated it like a learning experience by adding distance where he could focus on me. They do encounter crazy looking dogs (from the pup' s view and sometimes mine...) but no need to interact with them.
> Enjoy your puppy.


You know? There are many bizarre breeds of dogs that don't even look like dogs to our GSDs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, years ago my Malinois encountered an English Sheep Dog in full coat. She jumped behind me, growling. Then she carefully inspected him by smell in low posture and determined it was canine. Then she was OK.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A local trainer posted the following on his blog:



> DO YOU GO TO THE DOG PARK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

YIKES, Sunsilver! That's awful. And it's a much more extreme version of the reason why I prefer off leash hiking trails to dog parks that are just an open space. My dog has a good recall and good "leave it" and we just walk off in another direction if something feels uncomfortable.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't go into dog parks. The only one I went to, I stayed outside. My pup was still able to see other people and other dogs, but a fence between them for safety

Some bulldog breed rushed my pup and really scared her, so I stood between them and gave her some pets and we walked away. We then stayed away from the area that dog was

I ended up talking with a lady with a really nice Malinios, and Zoe and her dog sniffed each other and neither barked at each other. I think that was a good experience to leave the park with

Also, 4mos is too young for a pup to be out I think. Once all shots are done, THEN puppy can go out


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

@Sunsilver what blog is that from?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It's a local breeder here in Ontario. The blog is very old and he no longer keeps it up. His name is Sam Malatesta.

Dog Blog


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I won't use the local dog parks because if something bad happens, "the big mean German Shepherd" most likely would get blamed. One of the counties nearby requires all intact males to be muzzled (who came up with that crazy idea) and my county forbids intact males and PBs all together no matter what. I can understand forbidding in heat females but that isn't listed. So if people can come up with arbitrary rules that make little sense I don't expect them to make fair judgements IF something bad were to happen. In my opinion, best to avoid that kind of trouble.

And of course, as already posted, people who don't truly understand what is going on with dogs (and I don't claim to be an expert either) don't pay enough attention to keep trouble for happening, which to use seems to start out in an instant.


----------

